# Battery back-up sump pumps



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

With all the rain and thawing we had over the weekend I was wondering what type of back up pumps everyone uses (if any). I have used the Aquanot by Zoeller and the Sumpro. Advantages to each. Just curious.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I hate all of them but if I have to install one it's the Zoeller because it's readily available around here.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreed:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whats wrong with the Aquanot ll*

i put in a lot of Aquanotll back up sump pumps...

never have had a problem withthem as long as
you use the jel battery they work forever....

what has been the issues with them??


Sump pros are junk, dont care for antyhing you
have to fill the battery up on every 3 months...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I had several of the Aquanot units were the charging unit went bad. Fortunately the repair center is in Northbrook,Il. Not field repairable either.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

I have installed the pro series P.H.C.C. back up pumps with no problems
and a "watchdog" set up furnished by the home owner.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Zoeller !


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Phcc Pro 2400


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

the 2 battery ones i did the customer supplied , and i ended up removing them and installing water back up pumps 

i have installed a bunch of water activated with good results. i use guardian pumps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't see any reason Id ever install a water powered pump...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Im working with the PHCC Pro Series 2400 Battery Backup Sump Pump System


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

The best one I've found is the adjust-o-matic. All cast iron submersible, pump curve similar to a m-53, no moving parts (the switch is pneumatic), and they're made and serviced nearby (Chicago suburbs). I'm not sure if they're available throughout the whole country, but they're the only ones I've been using for about 5 years now.


----------

